# Favorites of Shostakovich String Quartets



## neoshredder

What are some of your favorite String Quartets from Shostakovich? You can pick more than 1 btw.


----------



## Head_case

Wow...tough question. As a body of work (I tend to consider string quartet cycles ...as a cycle), it's tough picking out moments of ones, without losing a sense of the greater architecture which results from the whole cycle. 

Certainly the VIIIth is the most memorable; the furiously paced incisions cut deep into the listeners' consciousness - and this is probably the one quartet which I'd agree, is what makes Shostakovich's brittle temperament and angry writing, take form in its politico-historical dedication for the quartet. 

The tensions of the Xth string quartet are very compelling listening, however this will appeal less to those unfamiliar with Shostakovich' language. Similarly, the slow drawn out XIIIth quartet which can feel like monotony for the less persevering of listeners. The character of the VIth - it's rather eccentric neobaroque inflections, are rather peculiar to have come from Shostakovich's pen: it is an idiosyncratic quartet which is very memorable, and less abrasive than the VIIIth, but that intensity, is perhaps, what makes Shostakovich' string quartet cycle so appealing.


----------



## Olias

3, 7, and 8 for me. No reason, just they speak to me the most.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ay caramba - this is far more difficult than choosing my favourite DSCH symphonies so I'll have to think hard. The 15th is a very eerie work - listening to that and then the viola sonata straight after can be quite draining, it makes me feel as if I'm watching him slowly die.


----------



## Carpenoctem

No.8 is the most crazy String quartet I've ever heard(I mean that in a good way).

I also like No.3, No.5 and No.12 depending on my mood. But generally, this man sure knew how to write a good String quartet.


----------



## principe

It's unfair for such a great cycle of some of the highest peaks of the genre to have favourites. Of course, some have a special role to play in the audiences and they gain a certain popularity (e.g. 8th, 10th) or reputation (e.g. 12th, 14th or 15th).
The important issue is for a true music lover to comprehend and, eventually, enjoy the whole cycle. In some cases, some quartets might sound as a repetitive situation, but, actually, they are so different and beautiful and...great music too.

Principe


----------



## principe

It's unfair for such a great cycle of some of the highest peaks of the genre to have favourites. Of course, some have a special role to play in the audiences and they gain a certain popularity (e.g. 8th, 10th) or reputation (e.g. 12th, 14th or 15th).
The important issue is for a true music lover to comprehend and, eventually, enjoy the whole cycle. In some cases, some quartets might sound as a repetitive situation, but, actually, they are so different and beautiful and...great music too.

Principe


----------



## Art Rock

All of them. For me, the best cycle of string quartets.


----------



## violadude

I picked the 5th, 12th and 14th. The 9th is very good too but I would feel like I cheated if I picked 4 for some reason.

I also love the devise he uses in both 6 and 10 (and less obviously in 3 I suppose) where the slow movement is a Passicaglia/Chaccone and then he brings the ground bass back as the climax theme of the last movement, combining it with other little themes in the movement.


----------



## kskdn

4th and 5th, personally. Coming from a rural area that's heavy on folk music, I've always had a sweet tooth for classical works with singable folk melodies woven in, and the 4th has such a wonderful opening theme that's a singable tune yet also sophisticated and developed. I think that, as a whole quartet, the 4th is my favorite. If I'm not mistaken, he wrote it on a country holiday when his spirits were up a bit.

The fifth is... I don't know how to say it, but it reminds me of Beethoven a little. Beethoven's op130 in Bb is one of my favorite pieces, and when I listen to Shostakovich's #5 I always get the feeling of a similar thematic relationship. Shostakovich is obviously way more modern and dissonant, but it's still great music.


----------



## jurianbai

No.8 is the most easy listening! I get it the no.11 in F minor as well. And also no.3 , if you like the videoclip by the Nightingale string quartet here


----------



## kskdn

^If you like your shostakovich on the mellow side, do check out the later movements of #4. The first has some dissonant peaks but it fades away in just four minutes.


----------



## Head_case

kskdn said:


> ^If you like your shostakovich on the mellow side, do check out the later movements of #4. The first has some dissonant peaks but it fades away in just four minutes.


Yup! Totally agree. For years, I used to think that this was the soundtrack of Startrek Voyager Enterprise - music going into the frontier of outerspace where no man has gone before.

Really relaxing.


----------



## jurianbai

yes, thank you for remind me with that piece of music by Shostakovich, listening the no.4 now. The cello (or viola?) leading is lovely in 4th movement. Actually I have not listen to Shostakovich for sometimes. 

Fitzwilliam sq recording I listen to, and the Borodin.


----------



## KenOC

OT but curious. Is anybody listening to the Weinberg quartets? Very Shostakovich-like (and no wonder). He wrote 17 of them. I'm getting into them now and would like anybody's view of them.


----------



## Head_case

Gaaggh. The Fitzwilliam Quartet were about the only quartet cycle I could find in the library in school when I started hunting down Shostakovich. They were fine for introducing his work. 

You'll be aware that there are two versions by the Borodin Quartet. I sold mine for double the cost after 20 years, although inflation means that I lost out about 50% from the CD set. The irony of it is, that the price seems to have doubled straight after I let go of mine (trying doing that with your digital downloads in 20 years guys lol).


----------



## jurianbai

ahh.. I think it's the new Shostakovich version of Borodin ensemble? After the violinist Kopelman era, not sure.



KenOC said:


> OT but curious. Is anybody listening to the Weinberg quartets? Very Shostakovich-like (and no wonder). He wrote 17 of them. I'm getting into them now and would like anybody's view of them.


Yes I listen to the Weinberg, the disc from Olympia, Gothenburg string quartet. Good spinning the head, and the quartet is interestingly composed. Just that I am not *very* into atonal version of music, but seeing the progression I bet later I will get into the Weinberg.


----------



## Head_case

? There was an Olympia Release with the Gothenburg Quartet? 

I have the Olympia Releases of the Weinberg (Vainberg) with the excellent Dominant Quartet. I didn't realise that they had another one. 

Along with 3 of the 5 Danel Quatuor releases of the Weinberg String Quartet Cycle, I really really do not get this guy. I hesitate to get the rest of the string quartet cycle because I don't appreciate the 4 CDs of his string quartets I already have. They are very well played. Its the music...it seems to lack the ingenuity of Boris Tchaikovsky's recently released masterpieces, or the wackiness of Boris Tischenko...or the lyrical romance of Benjamin Basner.....or the virility of the Vadim Salmanov string quartet cycle...or the finely wrought elegant tapestries of Vissarion Shebalin. 

Gaagh. What did Shostakovich see in this man's work to praise him so much?! Somebody tell me.


----------



## Quartetfore

Weinberg---Shostakovich with out the genius.


----------



## Head_case

Nicely summed up 

The thought of wading through my 4 Weinberg string quartet CDs to try and discover this genius is already giving me a head_ache. I might need to listen to some romantic music


----------



## jurianbai

Here it is, ...

http://amzn.to/TtrUys


----------



## Head_case

That's a really beautiful cover. Love the low-key lighting. 

I know it looks better than it sounds


----------



## Moisey

*Weinberg string quartets*



KenOC said:


> OT but curious. Is anybody listening to the Weinberg quartets? Very Shostakovich-like (and no wonder). He wrote 17 of them. I'm getting into them now and would like anybody's view of them.


I'm just now exploring the Weinberg quartets. I lingered too long on the symphonies 1, 6, 7, 12, and 19 plus the cello concerto in D major. If you haven't heard the Rostropovich recording on YT, it's worth it.
-Dave


----------



## GKC

Art Rock said:


> All of them. For me, the best cycle of string quartets.


Like them better than LvB's ?


----------



## GKC

Am still learning these. So far, nos. 3, 7, 8, 9, 11.


----------



## Pugg

None whatsoever :lol:


----------



## Art Rock

GKC said:


> Like them better than LvB's ?


Yes. As much as I like Beethoven's cycle, yes.


----------



## EdwardBast

For me, 5, 10, 4, 3, 11, and 13, sort of in that order I guess. Predictable that 8 gets the most votes. Sigh. Too bad he didn't complete the plan of 24 quartets, one in each key.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My favourites are 3, 7, 11, 13 & 15, but the only quartets I've never warmed to are 1 and 2.


----------



## Orfeo

Weinberg's quartets are tougher nuts to crack than his symphonies and even his piano music (his Piano Quintet is very fine though). The ideas strike me as interesting, but not always well argued or coherent, the development that meanders and lacking direction (in spots anyhow). I remember liking the Eighth Quartet and the Ninth (the latter for its Nielsenian rhetoric). 

That said, Shostakovich's admiration for Weinberg's music was not meritless. There's a strong kinship in spirit between their music.


----------



## Peenut

His last three quartets are by far my favorites. Gun to my head, I'd say fourteen is the best. I can never get tired of hearing it.


----------



## CnC Bartok

For those interested, there's a new Borodin cycle out on Decca. Includes some minor pieces for Quartet too, plus the Piano Quintet. The Borodin line-up for these, recorded over the past couple of years mainly, is:

Vladimir Balshin (cello), Igor Naidin (viola), Ruben Aharonian (violin), Sergei Lomovsky (violin)

Mine's on order!


----------



## robertcostagliola10

Listening to Borodin Quartet play No. 11. Very eerie. Very well-recorded and played. I also have Emerson, Fiztwilliam, Beethoven quartets cycle. Quartet No. 3 (1st movement) sounds more musical and catchy. I have to listen to The Shoshtakovitch Qt. perform these (they have good reviews). I have yet to hear The Danel Qt., Manhattan Qt., Rubio Qt., Kontra Qt. and Eder Qt. perform Shostakovitch quartets.

Mandelring Quartet recording is really good. I like String Quartet No. 6.

I wonder how these quartets rehearse these compositions! (Very carefully, I suppose.)


----------

